
A Fan’s Notes: Unsolicited Praise for Sportswriter Jon Bois - nkurz
https://thebaffler.com/kate-takes/a-fans-notes-wagner
======
bretthopper
Jon Bois is a genius in my opinion as well so I'm glad someone wrote this.
There aren't many links to his videos in this article, but here's one of my
favourites:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4AhABManTw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4AhABManTw).
It's about the 1904 Olympic marathon in St. Louis.

edit: He's also a great follow on Twitter at
[https://twitter.com/jon_bois](https://twitter.com/jon_bois).

~~~
khrbrt
I'm still in awe for his two part documentary on athletes named "Bob".
[https://youtu.be/lvh6NLqKRfs](https://youtu.be/lvh6NLqKRfs)

------
beeftime
Bois is undoubtedly one of (if not the) best sportswriter alive today. Not
only is he wildly funny and profoundly sincere, but he's able to elevate the
subject matter above the bookkeeping and political insider drama his peers
only ever seem to write about

Do yourself a favor and put some time aside to watch Chart Party:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUXSZMIiUfFSe4gpc8PLD...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUXSZMIiUfFSe4gpc8PLDECqViWi-2we3)
and Pretty Good: [https://www.sbnation.com/pretty-
good](https://www.sbnation.com/pretty-good)

absolutely phenomenal work. I don't know of anyone else doing anything even
approaching this.

------
JackFr
I don't understand the title. I expected it was a reference to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Fan%27s_Notes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Fan%27s_Notes),
and either the blog author doesn't know about the book, or I'm too thick to
see the connection. Honestly I suppose it could be either.

------
sharkweek
His Eulogy for RadioShack might be my favorite essay of the 2010s, no
hyperbole.

[https://www.sbnation.com/2014/11/26/7281129/radioshack-
eulog...](https://www.sbnation.com/2014/11/26/7281129/radioshack-eulogy-
stories)

I enjoy his chart parties and other sports deep dives, but really love his
cultural commentary the most.

------
mattbreeden
Link to the article mentioned 17776, a piece I very much enjoyed:
[https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football](https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football)

~~~
gregknicholson
I read this a while ago; it's some of the most inventive, imaginitive science
fiction I've ever come across.

------
tylerapplebaum
SBNation couldn't exist in its current form without Jon Bois. Even if you're
not into sports, watch some of his videos - you'll be hooked.

